# ATI-Tool 0.0.21 bugs



## pablofrogo (Aug 22, 2004)

I see a lot of posts about bugs.. I thought I'd make a post where you can post bugs you find in the latest ATI-Tool. Making the bugs known is the only way to eliminate them, so please tell W1zzard (nicely, and through this thread) what the problem is and I'm sure he'll do his best to fix it in the next build.


----------



## Frozen (Aug 22, 2004)

Yes. NO flaming towards Wizzard becuase you have lots of bugs. Hes working hard enough already.


----------



## Slayerstaps (Aug 22, 2004)

Yep...and that comes with the fact that you don even have to pay for atitool so show some respect and post all your bugs here nicley


----------



## Moe. (Aug 22, 2004)

So far 0.0.21 has worked great for me.  I have an ATI 9800XT with the 4.8 Catalyst drivers.  The one thing that doesn't seem to work reliably is the link to Motherboard Monitor.  It works for awhile then it stops working and displays 32 degrees F constantly.  If I restart MBM it'll work again for awhile.

Moe.


----------



## Tony420 (Aug 22, 2004)

BF: Vietnam still fails to detect and switch to 3d mode.


----------



## RoyC (Aug 23, 2004)

I tried the latest ATITool again yesterday and still had the same problem with the static. It poped up during the middle of the Doom 3 intro when I was showing my friend. Here are my specs:

AMD 64 3000+ Newcastle
MSI K8N Neo Platinum
MSI RX9800 Pro 128 mb
2 x 256 mb pc2700 OEM
Creative Audigy 2 ZS
Raidmax 400w
+3.3v = 28.0a
+5v = 30.0a
+12v = 15.0a


----------



## krys (Aug 23, 2004)

Moe. said:
			
		

> So far 0.0.21 has worked great for me.  I have an ATI 9800XT with the 4.8 Catalyst drivers.  The one thing that doesn't seem to work reliably is the link to Motherboard Monitor.  It works for awhile then it stops working and displays 32 degrees F constantly.  If I restart MBM it'll work again for awhile.
> 
> Moe.



Ive got the same problem, but since setting the sensors in MBM to Custom rather than leaving them at None, it hasnt dropped out yet. So u might wanna give that a try.

Krys.


----------



## PsYcHo (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi,

i have a prob with the Cat. v4,8 and the Atitool. My Monitor don´t wake up
when PC start from "state of rest" (dont know the word) or "standbymodus"
PC wake up but monitor not. After i uninstall atitool 0.0.21 everthing works fine. 
With Cat. v4,7 i have not this problem. Have try anything - nothing helps...


P.S.: Sorry for my bad english...


Pentium 4 @ 2.66 GHz
MSI 6701 (Medion Board)
MSI RX9800 Pro 128 mb


----------



## Charlib (Aug 23, 2004)

It seems that Atitool blocks the ATI TV player from finding channels, even if Atitool is not running. The system recovers after uninstalling Atitool.

P3 @1600
MSI mobo
ATI AIW 9800 SE


----------



## Sebsche (Aug 24, 2004)

3DMark2001SE and PCMARK2002 doesn't work after installing ATITool 0.21. It doesn't start. 3DMark03 works.

Athlon XP 3200+
MSI K7N2 Delta ILSR
1x 512 MB PC2100 DDR-RAM Infineon (2x A-Data Vitesta PC4000 tomorrow)
HIS Excalibur ATI Radeon 9600 128 MB @ 420,43/219,86
IIYAMA Vision Master Pro17
Creative Soundblaster 5.1 Player
Hauppauge WinTV PCI-FM

ATI Catalyst 4.8 Softmod
ATITool 0.21
DirectX 9.0b
Win XP SP1


----------



## the Brother (Aug 24, 2004)

Sebsche said:
			
		

> 3DMark2001SE and PCMARK2002 doesn't work after installing ATITool 0.21. It doesn't start. 3DMark03 works.
> 
> Athlon XP 3200+
> MSI K7N2 Delta ILSR
> ...



I found that it doesn't work with 3DMark03. Although 3DMark03 will run, it resets the timing in Softmod back to default so the score in 3Dmark03 is reflective of the default timings and not OC'd timings.    I'm running a 9800 Pro 256 mod'd to 9800 XT with 4.8's


----------



## Rob94hawk (Aug 24, 2004)

Durning bootup monitor shuts down. I get the windows xp home screen then the monitor goes black. I'm using the ATI Catalyst 4.8 with the X800XTPE. I've tried it twice already and the same thing happens. I have to go into VGA mode to uninstall. 

Anyone else with this problem?

BTW, great program. Is there any way to display the temp while I'm playing Doom3? I would like to see how stressed the card gets. Thanx.


----------



## pablofrogo (Aug 24, 2004)

The only way I can think to display temps in Doom 3 is to NOT play in fullscreen mode. although I don't know how this works.


----------



## Enius (Aug 24, 2004)

ati tool 0.21 AND beta 0.22 dont recognize warcraft 3 as 3D application !!!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 24, 2004)

which warcraft version? no cd patch? (feel free to pm me if you dont want to disclose this in public  )


----------



## Grimezy (Aug 25, 2004)

I am having problems when playing Never Winter Nights (ver 1.62) with atitool enabled... crashes when trying to open the first start ingame menu, but with the atitool closed, works fine.

great tool by the way


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2004)

time to install nwn


----------



## Rob94hawk (Aug 25, 2004)

pablofrogo said:
			
		

> The only way I can think to display temps in Doom 3 is to NOT play in fullscreen mode. although I don't know how this works.



Tried this. Still plays in fullscreen mode when I try to switch it. 

Installed ATITool again. Works just fine after install. It's the reboot that mystifies me. Screen still goes black. Goes back to normal after a uninstall in VGA mode.

Using a Dell2001fp. Any ideas?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2004)

redownload 0.0.21 (code has been fixed and file has been silently updated) or try 0.0.22 beta .. no problems here on a 2001fp


----------



## n\/Cl34r (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't know whether it fits here or not, but Atitool (both 0.21 and 0.22 beta) increase the core clock, when i click on find max core, without finding any artifacts, until my PC crashes because of the extreme high clock. Find max mem works fine though.

I've got

Athlon 2200 XP+
Radeon 9500 non-pro (defect pipelines, no soft-mod)
Asus A7V8X
1024 MB DDR-RAM
Windows XP Home SP 2

Atitool is really great, I've increased the clocks from 270/270 to 306/306   
Well but when i click on find max core he increases until 325-330 - CRASH


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2004)

worked good on 0.0.20 i assume?



			
				n\/Cl34r said:
			
		

> I don't know whether it fits here or not, but Atitool (both 0.21 and 0.22 beta) increase the core clock, when i click on find max core, without finding any artifacts, until my PC crashes because of the extreme high clock. Find max mem works fine though.
> 
> I've got
> 
> ...


----------



## nanobug (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello, many thanks for ATiTool. 

The only problem I have with 0.0.21 is that when set to automatically load at startup, either by registry key or start-menu, atitool executes before mbm5 has initialised and so fails to send the temperature readings into mbm5.  A quick fix for this is to manually exit atitool and then restart it *after* mbm5 has started.

I've worked around this now by using a program called 'myrun' to delay executing atitool by 10 seconds at startup, which gives mbm5 time to fire up.

Other than that it's a cool program, very happy I come across it.


----------



## TheJuice (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok Heres a new Bug. I am surprised no one else has had this happen. ATItool causes my mIRC to crash. Here are some screenshots.

http://img57.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img57&image=mIRCATItoolerror1.jpg

http://img57.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img57&image=mIRCATItoolerror2.jpg

Sometimes I don't even get the error message and mIRC just disapears.

System Specs:

P4 3.2Ghz
X800 Pro @ XT
Windows XP SP1


----------



## DOH!Scorpion (Aug 28, 2004)

hmm....
My MIRC 6.16 works fine with ATITool 21 & 22beta till the moment i activate SystemInfo v1.5-r4 with Darkengine v3.00.

with ATITool 20 everything works fine and stable

-----
P4 3.4 @3.6
ATI 9800xt @ 435/390
WindowsXP SP2
MySystem


----------



## kowalski (Aug 28, 2004)

my ATI RADEON 9800pro 128Mb is underclocked when I use ATI tool. it's supposed to run core @ 380MHz and mem @ 680MHz. but it runs much lower than than by default.

core @ 224MHz and mem @ 580MHz

what should i do?


----------



## n\/Cl34r (Aug 28, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> worked good on 0.0.20 i assume?


No. That's why i was unsure whether it fits here or not   
And NO, i never had any previous version. I got to Atitool through the Omega Drivers.



			
				Kowalski said:
			
		

> my ATI RADEON 9800pro 128Mb is underclocked when I use ATI tool. it's supposed to run core @ 380MHz and mem @ 680MHz. but it runs much lower than than by default.
> core @ 224MHz and mem @ 580MHz
> 
> what should i do?


Well, set the clock higher ?


----------



## TheJuice (Aug 29, 2004)

DOH!Scorpion said:
			
		

> hmm....
> My MIRC 6.16 works fine with ATITool 21 & 22beta till the moment i activate SystemInfo v1.5-r4 with Darkengine v3.00.
> 
> with ATITool 20 everything works fine and stable



I have sysinfo also, its probably a conflict with the 2 programs hooking to MBM5.


----------



## Grimezy (Aug 29, 2004)

hey Wizzard, 

Installed NWN yet?


----------



## sh0gunate (Aug 29, 2004)

Rob94hawk said:
			
		

> Durning bootup monitor shuts down. I get the windows xp home screen then the monitor goes black. I'm using the ATI Catalyst 4.8 with the X800XTPE. I've tried it twice already and the same thing happens. I have to go into VGA mode to uninstall.
> 
> Anyone else with this problem?
> 
> BTW, great program. Is there any way to display the temp while I'm playing Doom3? I would like to see how stressed the card gets. Thanx.



I get the same problem as well and im just wondering if this problem has been fixed in the 0.22beta?


----------



## PsYcHo (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes I have the same failure - but with a MSI RX9800 pro. I have used the ATI 
Catalyst 4.8 after i go back to ATI Catalyst 4.7 i dont have this Problem !!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2004)

grimezy: yep .. nwn is doing really weird things .. until i find a proper fix i made it that all executables nwn_main*.exe are detected as 3d app


----------



## Rob94hawk (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob94hawk said:
			
		

> Tried this. Still plays in fullscreen mode when I try to switch it.
> 
> Installed ATITool again. Works just fine after install. It's the reboot that mystifies me. Screen still goes black. Goes back to normal after a uninstall in VGA mode.
> 
> Using a Dell2001fp. Any ideas?



Update 8/29/04: works fine with newer version of 0.0.21. Thanx


----------



## Grimezy (Aug 30, 2004)

ah yeah... i just read the beta forum then...  thanks heaps wizzard! ill download and test out the 0.0.22 now!


----------



## snakegil (Aug 30, 2004)

Sebsche said:
			
		

> 3DMark2001SE and PCMARK2002 doesn't work after installing ATITool 0.21. It doesn't start. 3DMark03 works.



Exactly the same problem here  
XP2600+ Radeon 9700Pro cat4.8


----------

